# Advantage to RMC students?



## Silentstriker01 (8 Sep 2010)

Hey I was wondering if there is any advantage for selecting RMC as your first choice institution. Would they be more likely to give you a highly desired trade if your ''one of theirs''? I am applying for pilot through ROTP (yeah I know another wannabe pilot  : ).  I was filing out my first choice as Queen's when my dad saw it and said it is unlikely they don't cater to their own in terms of jobs. Just curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Occam (8 Sep 2010)

My understanding is this:  The classification you desire has little bearing on what institution you're sent to.  The _degree program_ you're taking is the deciding factor - "Is the program offered at RMC?".  If the program is offered at RMC, that's the primary route for getting people trained, and you would only attend civvie U if it were in the CF's interest.  If the program is not offered at RMC, then there is no choice but to attend a civvie U.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2010)

People who get accepted for ROTP are all in the CF, whether they are at RMC or a civilian university.  I think Occam's post is bang on.


----------



## Lumber (9 Sep 2010)

Just to enhance what has already been said, your acceptance into a given trade is based on the needs and requirements of the military. It has nothing to do with which institution you would prefer to go to.


----------

